# Hyodonger's Pixelated Warfare [Slots = Closed!]



## Hyoshido (Mar 14, 2015)

So you've taken the time to consider my very own booty for once? 
Well you're in luck because I always deliver the goods but this doesn't 
relate to my moderately sized behind, this is based on those things you 
call "art" on the very internet itself, Pixel art is actually considered art! 
Did you know that?! Because I didn't!!!

Did you know there was an actual NORMAL human man who thought 
"Well, if I slap my manual controlled mouse like thing on this coloring software,
 I COULD make something!" and damned he was because all that guy made was a scribble,
Richard Nixon's nose, a shape that looked quite similar to a groin and somehow 
managed to spit on his monitor screen  (Which he thought was the computer itself!!)


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 14, 2015)

xxxxxxxx
Now I bet your donger is wondering  "How do I acquire this stupid pixel contraption business?" 
Simple, learn to meme with me and you'll become the biggest weenie ever.
xxxxxxx
xxxxxxx










Price? Damn straight son, here's your price!
Your soul Your dong 300 TBT each!​






-Humans
-OC's (depends)
-AC Mayors
-AC Villagers
-Aliens? maybe!
-NSFW (Unsure as of now, probably only softcore)
-Singles​




-Furry's/Anthro's
-Ponies
-Animals
-Over complex designs
-Skirts
-Shrek
-Mecha's
-Realism
-Gore
-Couples (for now)​


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 14, 2015)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Spoiler:  Slot and Art Trade Info



*Slots: OPEN*
*Art Trades: OPEN*: I am currently interested in trading my dongs for your dongs. However my quality isn't very good so yours shouldn't be very good either. I don't know if these will prioritize  compared to commissions but ech. First come, first serve doesn't come here either.









1. Piimisu
2. 
3. Finnian (2nd time tho~)
[Only three slots as of now!]​




1. Kimber
2. (DLC) NikkiNikki (TBA on details)
3.
[Only three slots at a time!]​





Here's the form I guess...What! You want more? Too bad! Hyogo time!​
Character Reference:
Character/Mayor name (if you have one):
Why should Hyogo-sama notice me:
Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose):





What's unique about Hyogo's pixels?! Well, here's some facts on this lone donger!​----------------------------------
-Hyogo does not do First come First served services! Some requests might even be ignored 8(
-Hyogo does not use bases for his pixel art!
-Bases are lame and Hyogo thinks so too!
-Hyogo does his best when it comes to trying to make the other party happy!
-Hyogo has A LOT of spare time so he has alot of time to do pixels!
-Hyogo is a perfectionist so he won't stop till he feels like it's done!
-Pixels take an average of 2-3 Hours to do depending on complexity, some might be sooner or longer!
-Hyogo isn't very bright, don't make fun or I'll noscope u! 8(
-I was going to add "Should I gift wrap and kiss this?" to the form but that's dumb lol
----------------------------------


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

The shop is now open! Sorry for the delay (If anyone cared!) haha!

Finnian is auto nabbing the first slot for free since this thread wouldn't be a thing without her blood and sweat involved (...hopefully  not TOO much blood)

Be sure to read the posts for details B)


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

i bled out i had to go to the hospital and get a transfusion tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Character Reference:*


Spoiler:  










*Character/Mayor name:* Derek
*Why should Hyogo-sama notice me:* Best meme buddies 5eva
*Pose:* u choose bruh


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 17, 2015)

Character Reference:



Spoiler






Character/Mayor name (if you have one): Ken
Why should Hyogo-sama notice me: Because I'm first request after Finnian? I'm also not requesting a popular villager like Marshal or Diana.
Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose): Showmanship pose.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 17, 2015)

This is the best shop thread layout I have ever seen. You should be proud.

I'm gonna order someday... wait for me, Hyogo!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> This is the best shop thread layout I have ever seen. You should be proud.
> 
> I'm gonna order someday... wait for me, Hyogo!



yeah guess who designed it. TWAS I
took me a few hours but w/e it was fun


----------



## mob (Mar 17, 2015)

good luck on the shop hyogo!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Character Reference:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe so, but wth is a Showmanship pose? all I get are Jockey's and Horses, but Ken is a chicken!



Pokemanz said:


> This is the best shop thread layout I have ever seen. You should be proud.
> 
> I'm gonna order someday... wait for me, Hyogo!


Ayy boss! I'll look out for it!!
Also Finnian has lost all three of her legs by doing all that coding, I am extremely grateful for her efforts but nothing is gonna bring those fine legs back 



Finnian said:


> yeah guess who designed it. TWAS I
> took me a few hours but w/e it was fun


Baaaaaw, you're fun!



bot said:


> good luck on the shop hyogo!


thank u boss!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 17, 2015)

Finnian said:


> yeah guess who designed it. TWAS I
> took me a few hours but w/e it was fun



THAT THREAD COLLAB THO
Seems like lots of fun tbh



Hyogo said:


> Ayy boss! I'll look out for it!!
> Also Finnian has lost all three of her legs by doing all that coding, I am extremely grateful for her efforts but nothing is gonna bring those fine legs back



NOT THE LEGS! But it's okay because she can regenerate, right? _Right??_

(Psst Showmanship is that one pose from AC with the sexy af pose and the stars)


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 17, 2015)

Nevermind, I want to save my TBT for something better. If I ever come back to you, I promise I won't fake you out.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

Right in the feels tho


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Right in the feels tho



homie i'd buy right now


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

can i have a complex shrek cosplay as a furry in a mecha suit with fiona while ripping the guts out of william shatner who is a brony and also petting a squirrel


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

Finnian said:


> homie i'd buy right now


Nope, you're having it for free!



Norski said:


> can i have a complex shrek cosplay as a furry in a mecha suit with fiona while ripping the guts out of william shatner who is a brony and also petting a squirrel


1,000,000 donger bills, otherwise you'd have to marry me, carry two of my kids, and grow a ponytail.

Otherwise sweet fet.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 17, 2015)

Norski said:


> can i have a complex shrek cosplay as a furry in a mecha suit with fiona while ripping the guts out of william shatner who is a brony and also petting a squirrel



Now that is a fetish

I actually want to see someone draw this now


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Norski said:


> can i have a complex shrek cosplay as a furry in a mecha suit with fiona while ripping the guts out of william shatner who is a brony and also petting a squirrel



do this hyogo perfect commission

- - - Post Merge - - -

my fav thing is that you actually changed your sig to that pic i sent you


----------



## roroselle (Mar 17, 2015)

OMG YAS

Character Reference: 



Spoiler: Ref










Character/Mayor name (if you have one): Relle
Why should Hyogo-sama notice me: [x]
Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose): anythaaaaang

So like, you choose: art trade or i give you 300 tbt 

edit: oops edited my ref


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

roroselle said:


> OMG YAS
> 
> Character Reference:
> 
> ...



hyogo take this one pls
i rly like dis character and wanna se eyou pixel ehr

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> THAT THREAD COLLAB THO
> Seems like lots of fun tbh
> 
> 
> ...



i can pimp out yr thread too pokenats you just tell me what to do


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 17, 2015)

I'll leave this thread on over night maaaaan.

I gotta sleep, tho roro's mayor is a qt and can go on either slot 8D


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2015)

Character Reference: http://sta.sh/24nha8587b2?edit=1 eve or rosalie
Character/Mayor name (if you have one): eve and/or rosalie
Why should Hyogo-sama notice me: 
Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose): something hot idk


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Character Reference: http://sta.sh/24nha8587b2?edit=1 eve or rosalie
> Character/Mayor name (if you have one): eve and/or rosalie
> Why should Hyogo-sama notice me:
> Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose): something hot idk



they are so cute though


----------



## Money Hunter (Mar 17, 2015)

woohoo

_Character Reference:_


Spoiler: hehe












_Character/Mayor name (if you have one):_ Nah

_Why should Hyogo-sama notice me:_ *dongs*
there you noticed me
but seriously, she's moving to the UK and I wanna get some sort of art of her

_Pose:_ preferably the one in the pic but i really don't care much.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 17, 2015)

Finnian said:


> i can pimp out yr thread too pokenats you just tell me what to do



NO I COULDN'T ASK YOU TO DO THAT
I wouldn't even know where to start anyways ;w;


----------



## Cam1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Ooh! Imma save up and nab a spot!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> NO I COULDN'T ASK YOU TO DO THAT
> I wouldn't even know where to start anyways ;w;



lol it's not even a problem!!!


----------



## Allycat (Mar 17, 2015)

YOU WONT DO SHREK I FEEL CHEATED





Character Reference: athenadrogo.tumblr.com
Character/Mayor name (if you have one): Athena
Why should Hyogo-sama notice me: because I spent 10 minutes looking for the perfect shrek gif
Pose: sassy 1


----------



## roroselle (Mar 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'll leave this thread on over night maaaaan.
> 
> I gotta sleep, tho roro's mayor is a qt and can go on either slot 8D



i wunna draw for youuu; lemme know what style you prefer chibi or anime and a ref :3

goodnight sire~


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Nope, you're having it for free!
> 
> 
> 1,000,000 donger bills, otherwise you'd have to marry me, carry two of my kids, and grow a ponytail.
> ...


it's not ogre till i say it's ogre


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

all these peeps want yor pixels hyogo told you


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

well hyogo is an ogre achiever.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Norski said:


> well hyogo is an ogre achiever.



tru tho


----------



## tobi! (Mar 17, 2015)

it says you don't do couples or shrek

i guess you could say

you can't draw a

shrekmate

- - - Post Merge - - -

i need to wash this jokes with some disinshrektant

- - - Post Merge - - -

maybe sent this puns into *MAXIMUM OGREDRIVE*


----------



## Finnian (Mar 17, 2015)

Norski said:


> it says you don't do couples or shrek
> 
> i guess you could say
> 
> ...



this is the best post on tbt


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 17, 2015)

Norski said:


> it says you don't do couples or shrek
> 
> i guess you could say
> 
> ...



I think somebody better check theirself before they shrek theirself


----------



## tobi! (Mar 18, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> I think somebody better check theirself before they shrek theirself



so what, i made a Shrek pun. Get ogre it.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

piimisu said:


> -snip-


oh ****, those are adopts that Computertrash made, I bet he'd be so happy to know I'd probably be doing pixels of them!!
(๑•̀ㅂ•́)و



Money Hunter said:


> -snap-


But that's a real person! I'm not willing to try to make something realistic into something non realistic! I'd need an image of an existing drawing of her before I'd consider!



Cam said:


> Ooh! Imma save up and nab a spot!


But the question is, will you? B(



Allycat said:


> YOU WONT DO SHREK I FEEL CHEATED


He's really _ogre_bearing and probably would make my bones fall out!
Otherwise, Cute OC! I'll look into it!



roroselle said:


> i wunna draw for youuu; lemme know what style you prefer chibi or anime and a ref :3
> 
> goodnight sire~


(˵͠? ͜ل ͡?˵) pfft callin' me Sire!
And I'd refuse for you to start before I've finished your piece! I like to go first just to ensure I don't cheat you out!



Finnian said:


> all these peeps want yor pixels hyogo told you


Because of your fancy craftsmanship! (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:・ﾟ ✧ﾟ



Norski said:


> well hyogo is an ogre achiever.


I should be hung for my crimes for ogre achieving 8( 



Norski said:


> it says you don't do couples or shrek
> 
> i guess you could say
> 
> ...


I will punch you, I will punch you so hard.



Norski said:


> so what, i made a Shrek pun. Get ogre it.


Maybe I will 8(

I'll pick the last two slots l8r! FINNIAN, POST WHAT YOU WANT ME TO DO FOR YOU.
o **** you already did and I DIDN'T NOTICE.
hyogo confirmed blind and DEAD


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 18, 2015)

Jesus Christ your signature​


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

@Finnian!!
I finished ur bae, I hope I didn't make him look bad or anything sob.







Nebu said:


> Jesus Christ your signature​


Finnian suggested it to me, I don't regret this choice, my Donger is always risen now.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> @Finnian!!
> I finished ur bae, I hope I didn't make him look bad or anything sob.
> 
> 
> ...



ARE YOU ****TING ME????????????????????????????
HOW HOW U DO PIXELS SO FANCY??
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
I LOVE THIS IS SO MUCH
HOWW???????
yr talent ASTOUNDS ME
WOW WOW WOWOWOWMWOIWJ
FFFUUUCCCKKKKK
DAMN HYOGO MOE LIKE HYOGOD
FREAKING A
I AM SCREAMING THIS IS SO WONDERFUL
THANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
well **** now i need to commission his lil wife to match


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

*Character Reference:* ☆
*Character/Mayor name (if you have one):* david elizabeth strider
*Why should Hyogo-sama notice me:* ☆
*Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose):* makin peace sign with right hand. also if its not much trouble, pixel him with darker skin n no left forearm like how i draw him ok (˘ ?˘)❤​


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> well **** now i need to commission his lil wife to match


YES YOU SHOULD.



computertrash said:


> *Character Reference:* ☆
> *Character/Mayor name (if you have one):* david elizabeth strider
> *Why should Hyogo-sama notice me:* ☆
> *Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose):* makin peace sign with right hand. also if its not much trouble, pixel him with darker skin n no left forearm like how i draw him ok (˘ ?˘)❤​


THREATENING ME WITH THE ART ARE WE? X is looking DOPE, but the face is spoops! (idk if intention but it's aiiight)
...Very well, also because it's not super complicated! And idk how you draw him, gibe example 8D


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

*Character Reference:*


Spoiler:  she's like 5 feet tall lol lil shorty










*Character/Mayor name (if you have one):* Joan
*Why should Hyogo-sama notice me:* 16lbs of cream cheese
*Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose):* lol just make her shorter than derek, but like they could stand by each other so i can use them in tandem and amen!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeee, I'll put you at like the third slot or something Finnian so other scrubs can get a chance too B)


----------



## tobi! (Mar 18, 2015)

Can I pay you in gum?


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> THREATENING ME WITH THE ART ARE WE? X is looking DOPE, but the face is spoops! (idk if intention but it's aiiight)
> ...Very well, also because it's not super complicated! And idk how you draw him, gibe example 8D



spoopiest face.
also idk smth like this (not clothes-wise but): ☆ (yes it is the dude in red)


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Yeee, I'll put you at like the third slot or something Finnian so other scrubs can get a chance too B)




dats cool
still freaking over my lil derek pixe;

- - - Post Merge - - -

i probs wont have any internet access until tomorrow night lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Norski said:


> Can I pay you in gum?


Is it double mint?



computertrash said:


> spoopiest face.
> also idk smth like this (not clothes-wise but): ☆ (yes it is the dude in red)


Okkkkk that works well! ur in the Art trade slot then!!



Finnian said:


> dats cool
> still freaking over my lil derek pixe;
> 
> i probs wont have any internet access until tomorrow night lol


Yeee boi, I think it came out good so I'm glad you love it!

rip internet tho 8(


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Yeee boi, I think it came out good so I'm glad you love it!
> 
> rip internet tho 8(


rip ;A;
i hate not having internet lol


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> rip ;A;
> i hate not having internet lol



i hav to use internet at school (which has a lot of blocked sites) or use phone hot spot at home
att claims we cant get signal where we live, yet someones router shows up in the networks panel hmmmmmmmmm


=

hyogos shop name sounds a whole lot cooler than euphonious/aubade lmao


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Can I be honest? I had Call of Duty on the mind when making the title name.

Like, Call of Duty Advanced Warfare, u know how the rest works ok


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i hav to use internet at school (which has a lot of blocked sites) or use phone hot spot at home
> att claims we cant get signal where we live, yet someones router shows up in the networks panel hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> ...



ouchhhh.
Dat really sucks.
High school internet is esp. sucky.
but, AT LEAST SCHOOL internet is free??!!



And much cooler than "finnians art shop" huplahuplahup.
(i am so creative)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Can I be honest? I had Call of Duty on the mind when making the title name.
> 
> Like, Call of Duty Advanced Warfare, u know how the rest works ok



i keep reading "hyodongers gorilla warfare"

mmm. now i want to lsiten to gorillas.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i know that, that spelling of gorilla is wrong since it's a different type of gorilla but do i really want to look it up??

- - - Post Merge - - -

yes i do apparently. it's Guerrilla.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> ouchhhh.
> Dat really sucks.
> High school internet is esp. sucky.
> but, AT LEAST SCHOOL internet is free??!!
> ...



I CANT GO TO FUN SITES LIKE TUMBLR OR THE WIKIA SITES.
keyword anime is blocked so no kissanime nge/su or anythin until i learn how to bypass it


@hyogordo ya im just thinking of big beefy guys (team aqua men hmmmm) running around and screaming about banding and antialiasing


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian knows my secret of pitting Gorilla's into warfare.
I'm going to be a social disaster! I'll be juked on Facebook and Twitter!



computertrash said:


> @hyogordo ya im just thinking of big beefy guys (team aqua men hmmmm) running around and screaming about banding and antialiasing


hnnnngh beefy pirates 2 stronk for my emotions!!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 18, 2015)

In my school on the same network, if you go to different areas in the school websites are blocked but if you walk a little to the left it won't be blocked. Is ur school not like that?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

computertrash said:


> I CANT GO TO FUN SITES LIKE TUMBLR OR THE WIKIA SITES.
> keyword anime is blocked so no kissanime nge/su or anythin until i learn how to bypass it
> 
> 
> @hyogordo ya im just thinking of big beefy guys (team aqua men hmmmm) running around and screaming about banding and antialiasing



OMG my school didn't block tumblr until my senior year and nobody got their assignments done in graphic design class. it was great.

And they blocked wiki????
how r u supposed to do assignments??? (and then copy wikis source sites)


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

piimisu said:


> In my school on the same network, if you go to different areas in the school websites are blocked but if you walk a little to the left it won't be blocked. Is ur school not like that?



what heck no man
all 2 or 3 networks block the same sites/keywords
my friend had bypassed it several times before so we could watch anime on hulu (which is normally blocked)

doesnt bother me too much m8

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> OMG my school didn't block tumblr until my senior year and nobody got their assignments done in graphic design class. it was great.
> 
> And they blocked wiki????
> how r u supposed to do assignments??? (and then copy wikis source sites)



NONO i mean wikia.net, not wikipedia. 2 very diff things.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 18, 2015)

Character Reference: NA at work now
Character/Mayor name (if you have one): lyndis
Why should Hyogo-sama notice me: you made my fianc? bleed out had to take her to the hospital
Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose): would really like a couple? If you decide in the next little bit that you changed your mind and will do couples now


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

computertrash said:


> what heck no man
> all 2 or 3 networks block the same sites/keywords
> my friend had bypassed it several times before so we could watch anime on hulu (which is normally blocked)
> 
> ...



OHH
yeah that makes a lot more sense


----------



## piichinu (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey hyogo do u take bribes.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Character Reference: NA at work now
> Character/Mayor name (if you have one): lyndis
> Why should Hyogo-sama notice me: you made my fianc? bleed out had to take her to the hospital
> Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose): would really like a couple? If you decide in the next little bit that you changed your mind and will do couples now


Well I'll look into couples idk 8( maybe it'd just be two singles, idk, I'll keep an eye out for when you update the post btw.
I'm not sorry for making Finnian bleed quite alot, she got free pixels after all!



piimisu said:


> Hey hyogo do u take bribes.


Try me!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Try me!


800 for one


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Character Reference: NA at work now
> Character/Mayor name (if you have one): lyndis
> Why should Hyogo-sama notice me: you made my fianc? bleed out had to take her to the hospital
> Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose): would really like a couple? If you decide in the next little bit that you changed your mind and will do couples now



emily you piece of **** im not awake and on the bell tree i am sleep cleaning and laundry and doing good girl things.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

piimisu said:


> 800 for one


Aww nononon, that wouldn't be fair for me! (too much bells sob) I'm still heavily considering yours because CT drew those adorable lil bambinos

time 2 afk for like 30 mins tho, gotta go get the bro from school.
then I'll prolly start on CT's AT!


----------



## Kimber (Mar 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> emily you piece of **** im not awake and on the bell tree i am sleep cleaning and laundry and doing good girl things.



Also checking the phone hmmmm? Bagu


----------



## piichinu (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Aww nononon, that wouldn't be fair for me! (too much bells sob) I'm still heavily considering yours because CT drew those adorable lil bambinos


They should be that much anyway, I mean they're good quality and you spend 3 hours on them
Still tho idm paying that much so ...let me know


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Kimber said:


> Character Reference: NA at work now
> Character/Mayor name (if you have one): lyndis
> Why should Hyogo-sama notice me: you made my fianc? bleed out had to take her to the hospital
> Pose (If detailed, otherwise I'll choose): would really like a couple? If you decide in the next little bit that you changed your mind and will do couples now



and u r at work get off the bell tree and do invoices lol
love u


----------



## Kimber (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Well I'll look into couples idk 8( maybe it'd just be two singles, idk, I'll keep an eye out for when you update the post btw.
> I'm not sorry for making Finnian bleed quite alot, she got free pixels after all!
> 
> 
> Try me!



Oh also will totes art trade!


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

piimisu said:


> They should be that much anyway, I mean they're good quality and you spend 3 hours on them
> Still tho idm paying that much so ...let me know



true dat (id pay 800 no joke)


----------



## roroselle (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> (˵͠? ͜ل ͡?˵) pfft callin' me Sire!
> And I'd refuse for you to start before I've finished your piece! I like to go first just to ensure I don't cheat you out!



aww okie!
are you accepting my request? :3


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

piimisu said:


> They should be that much anyway, I mean they're good quality and you spend 3 hours on them
> Still tho idm paying that much so ...let me know


Nuuuuuh you flatter me so hard >u<! I'll put you down fo' sho! (not for 800 because that's waaaay too much sob)



Kimber said:


> Oh also will totes art trade!


Oooh, I'll put you down as the second art trade slot then! I'll link you to my request thread when I finish your piece!



roroselle said:


> aww okie!
> are you accepting my request? :3


I'll try my best to make ur mayor a qt in my pixels uwu

I guess that means slots are closed for now then since I'll list piimisu and roroselle as the first two slots uwu
Roroselle first since she posted first!

I'll just fix the links and junk then I'll get CT's AT out of the way first then yee.


----------



## NikkiNikki (Mar 18, 2015)

Wanna art trade?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Nuuuuuh you flatter me so hard >u<! I'll put you down fo' sho! (not for 800 because that's waaaay too much sob)
> 
> 
> Oooh, I'll put you down as the second art trade slot then! I'll link you to my request thread when I finish your piece!
> ...



"lol nobody's gonna want my pixels"
- hyogo

"I guess that means slots are closed for now then"
- hyogo eating his words


LOLO
Told you bruh. you da bOMB


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

NikkiNikki said:


> Wanna art trade?


Bruh it would be an honorrrrrr, you nabbed the last AT slot then!
I'll PM you alike the others when I'm done with your piece uwu might take a day or two since I've got other AT's and slots to do, yeehaww, won't ask you to start on your end till I'm done with yours :'D leave a post with the reference and junk then I'll add you to the third slot.



Finnian said:


> "lol nobody's gonna want my pixels"
> - hyogo
> 
> "I guess that means slots are closed for now then"
> ...


You rekt me good now I'm going to cry because I'm so stupid 8(


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> You rekt me good now I'm going to cry because I'm so stupid 8(


nha bro no tears
dis mean u r realllyyy good


----------



## roroselle (Mar 18, 2015)

haha wait so im not art trading?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

roroselle said:


> haha wait so im not art trading?


Bruuuh I'm so not alive right now x_x I'll change it pronto!
I'll make Nikki into a 4th slot then, cus I'm so half ded right now lmao

Aaand fixed I hope, Nikki is the DLC option *-*


----------



## roroselle (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Bruuuh I'm so not alive right now x_x I'll change it pronto!
> I'll make Nikki into a 4th slot then, cus I'm so half ded right now lmao



nonno worries! 
i was just clarifying~
youre just so fetch right now


----------



## Finnian (Mar 18, 2015)

roroselle said:


> nonno worries!
> i was just clarifying~
> youre just so fetch right now



what have I told you about "fetch"?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Listening to my sick Megaman X beats, REALLY gotta start on CT's thing* now lmao, I'll bother the **** outta Azukitan to keep me company while I do my art farts.

*He's only first because he's p much already drew his end of the bargain since I originally commissioned him a piece of art, Wouldn't be fair to make him wait ages!

Oh, anyone wondering what program I use for these?

You guessed it!
MS Paint! I'm so MVP, believe it.


----------



## Kimber (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Listening to my sick Megaman X beats, REALLY gotta start on CT's thing* now lmao, I'll bother the **** outta Azukitan to keep me company while I do my art farts.
> 
> *He's only first because he's p much already drew his end of the bargain since I originally commissioned him a piece of art, Wouldn't be fair to make him wait ages!
> 
> ...




And now you've got the wily battle theme from megaman 2 stuck in my head thanks for that XD


----------



## NikkiNikki (Mar 18, 2015)

Um sure I can be the dlc option. And no no its an honor to art trade with you


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Listening to my sick Megaman X beats, REALLY gotta start on CT's thing* now lmao, I'll bother the **** outta Azukitan to keep me company while I do my art farts.
> 
> *He's only first because he's p much already drew his end of the bargain since I originally commissioned him a piece of art, Wouldn't be fair to make him wait ages!
> 
> ...



Hell yeah Ms paint user master race
-high fives-​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 18, 2015)

ahhhhhh must wait for open slots..., lays down


----------



## Amissapanda (Mar 18, 2015)

Good luck with your shop, Ogy.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

I just noticed, why did I put it as closed? Slot 2 is PRETTY MUCH free, I just forgot to change it back to open.
I can't be bothered to change it back for a few minutes for it to just be put as closed again, So you guys could try nabbing that last slot if possible.

Also tfw, I had CT's AT about half done then I realized the body proportions were alot bigger than the rest of my work, wouldn't be fair if he got something bigger compared to the rest, also because the pose wasn't really good, so borrowed the body from Derek lmao, just gonna have to edit it severely heh.

I SWEAR I WON'T USE A BASE AGAIN, I'm crying inside, it's too real ;-;



Nebu said:


> Hell yeah Ms paint user master race
> -high fives-​


( ◔ ౪◔)╯


Shirohibiki said:


> ahhhhhh must wait for open slots..., lays down


Yee, hopefully I can power through these!



Amissapanda said:


> Good luck with your shop, Ogy.


Thank you Amissa!! u3u


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

hyogo: prides self on not using bases
hyogo: uses a base

also did u even check out graphicsgale????????


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

computertrash said:


> hyogo: prides self on not using bases
> hyogo: uses a base
> 
> also did u even check out graphicsgale????????


Do u want it done or not? >:C besides, I only really borrowed the legs to be honest!

And no, I completely forgot cry


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Do u want it done or not? >:C besides, I only really borrowed the legs to be honest!
> 
> And no, I completely forgot cry



tbh still kind of a base

[linko]

ive yet to find a full crack of it. full version exports .gif so eh


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Actually fudge the free slot, I wanna get the AT's out of the way before I accept anymore, Obviously Piimisu and Finnian will get theirs still.

I'll do the following commissions tomorrow then, in order, obviously will extend till tomorrow since I'll get two pixels at least done per day.

*Roroselle -> Piimisu -> Finnian -> Kimber -> NikkiNikki*

Speaking of such, I did CT's finally, after having to re-do the body, ahwell, he likes it eitherway!






Also guys, by all means, use this as a chat thread too, I appreciate the company yo.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah lets chat it UP


----------



## tobi! (Mar 18, 2015)

Gross no


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Norski said:


> Gross no


If you play along, I'll do NSFW pixels of you and Shrek.

Pinky promise.
He'll never know that I'm joshing him right now! haha!
SHREK IS DREK


----------



## roroselle (Mar 18, 2015)

IM SO EXTHIIIITED

btw hyogo, your sig creeps the tf out ROFL
it follows me wherever i go


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

hyogo stop bein gross


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

roroselle said:


> IM SO EXTHIIIITED
> 
> btw hyogo, your sig creeps the tf out ROFL
> it follows me wherever i go


ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ Your donger will soon rise.



computertrash said:


> hyogo stop bein gross


ur not my dad!!


----------



## roroselle (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> ヽ༼ຈل͜ຈ༽ﾉ Your donger will soon rise.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> If you play along, I'll do NSFW pixels of you and Shrek.
> 
> Pinky promise.
> He'll never know that I'm joshing him right now! haha!
> SHREK IS DREK



you can't be joshing me, i'm draking you


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm already loving this.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

roroselle said:


> -snip-


Bruuuuuuuuh!!



Norski said:


> you can't be joshing me, i'm draking you


Yeah well you're a foolish hooligan.



Pokemanz said:


> I'm already loving this.


This is only the beginning!!


----------



## tobi! (Mar 18, 2015)

This is the end.  *reports thread*


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 18, 2015)

Norski said:


> This is the end.  *reports thread*



Reporting the thread for what, being too sexy?


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

Norski said:


> This is the end.  *reports thread*


༼凸 ◉_◔༽凸 come and get me moderinos ༼凸 ◉_◔༽凸


----------



## tobi! (Mar 18, 2015)

Pokemanz said:


> Reporting the thread for what, being too sexy?


stop bullying me!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> ༼凸 ◉_◔༽凸 come and get me moderinos ༼凸 ◉_◔༽凸



Bring the Doritos


----------



## piichinu (Mar 18, 2015)

Thx for accepting me


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> If you play along, I'll do NSFW pixels of you and Shrek.
> 
> Pinky promise.
> He'll never know that I'm joshing him right now! haha!
> SHREK IS DREK



sounds hot sign me up


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

MY APUSH TEACHER ASKED 'WHAT DO AN ONION AND AN OGRE HAVE IN COMMON' WHEN TALKING ABOUT THE VIETNAM WAR


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 18, 2015)

piimisu said:


> Thx for accepting me


Thanks for being so incredibly awesome!



Shirohibiki said:


> sounds hot sign me up


Sure, HD Ogre pronz involving Norski coming ur way
It's a juke! You're getting juked!



computertrash said:


> MY APUSH TEACHER ASKED 'WHAT DO AN ONION AND AN OGRE HAVE IN COMMON' WHEN TALKING ABOUT THE VIETNAM WAR


TELL ME WHAT HAPPENS.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 18, 2015)

BASICALLY he was like the events leading up to the vietnam war has layers
like onions
then he talked about how complex women are and how he dated multiple girls at once years ago and blah blah blah


----------



## tobi! (Mar 18, 2015)

Many layers


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2015)

Well Roro's is done.





I can't do skirts for **** and I should've made her a little taller, proportions don't look too fab, but she likes it eitherway and that I should give myself some credit for a good job.

ALSO UNMOTIVATIONAL POSE FTW, I tried doing something fab but I was NOT happy with some stuff I tried, rip, I promise I'll be better on the newer pieces lmao.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 19, 2015)

hyogo is too hard on himself smh

i think it looks great!! i always admire your pixels


----------



## azukitan (Mar 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Well Roro's is done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How supah kawaii! She even has little blushies on her cheeks. Blush makes everything look cute.


----------



## roroselle (Mar 19, 2015)

azukitan said:


> How supah kawaii! She even has little blushies on her cheeks. Blush makes everything look cute.



LOL cutest toilet paper EVAAAR<3

and i agree~ i love my lil mayor pixel :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and starting on your piece now ^.^v


----------



## Finnian (Mar 19, 2015)

more pixels


----------



## Kimber (Mar 19, 2015)

HEY LOOK I GOT REFS [x] [x] if you do couples then both and if not then you can choose which one 
And we're trading right? Who do you want me to draw?


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

can you make a pixel of what's going down in the "What's Bothering You?" thread?


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> can you make a pixel of what's going down in the "What's Bothering You?" thread?



i immediately flew over to the thread


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

**** that was my ranting thread. 

locked


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2015)

I dunno guys, I feel really entitled to get these out ASAP since I hate making people wait. And as you noticed my quality has decreased dramatically, I'm not okay with this! I don't feel like I'm gonna be free to do other things if I'm gonna run this shop, It's making me stressed because I'm thinking of you guys.

I'm not up for it when it comes to running a shop.
I requested it to be closed, I'll make it up to the people on slots/AT's, somehow.
(for wasting their time welp)


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

ur thread will be closed in about a month.


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2015)

HONESTLY, IT PROBABLY WOULD LMAO.

I've requested it twice, sob


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2015)

u didnt waste my time dont worry!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2015)

piimisu said:


> u didnt waste my time dont worry!!


Atleast I started on yours before I felt like this, I only finished the head, hair and a basic idea for the eyes which look terrible though.

I just feel like I can't go a happy route by making a shop, I could just make an art dump in the future and you'd all be free to request me try something, free ofcourse.


----------



## tobi! (Mar 19, 2015)

does this mean mecha shrek could become a reality


----------



## Hyoshido (Mar 19, 2015)

Norski said:


> does this mean mecha shrek could become a reality


Yes, It could be!


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Atleast I started on yours before I felt like this, I only finished the head, hair and a basic idea for the eyes which look terrible though.
> 
> I just feel like I can't go a happy route by making a shop, I could just make an art dump in the future and you'd all be free to request me try something, free ofcourse.



an art dump would be cool. 

but on the rushing thing, pls dont feel rushed, because some artists take weeks if not months and it's ok to take as much time as you want especially if the person hasnt paid yet


----------

